

Ask HN: What's fair? - anonmann

Hey
My company was acqui-hired while being pretty small, &lt;10 employees, all developers except for the CEO-founder. No one reached his&#x2F;hers 1-year cliff so we just got our un-vested options as RSUs in the acquirer and with a new 4-year vesting plan . So basically now, after about a year of work, we got nothing out of the acquisition. Legally I guess it&#x27;s ok since that is what our contract says. But my question is do you think it&#x27;s fair?
======
Jeremy1026
I'd say yes. You signed that contract knowing it was a possibility. Look on
the bright side, you have a viable product that will ensure employment for the
foreseeable future.

~~~
anonmann
No I didn't think someone can just change the contract after a few months.
That's exactly what happened here. Another company acquired and then changes
the contracts to all the employees as it wishes.

I was supposed to get all the stocks in 3.5 years now I'm going to need to
wait 4 years again.

